# Two things to try (dietary)



## cybermantis (May 29, 2006)

Hey guys

Recently I have being eaten a few raw garlic cloves a day (for other health issues)
and have been taking liquid iodine. I think it has helped me cope with my Dp/dr a bit
better and reduced the symptoms slightly. Low iodine has been linked with mental disturbances. 
Raw garlic is extremely good for you, full of antioxidants and anti-fungal so it helps with candida.
Candida can cause lots of mental troubles as well, some symtoms of candida overlap with
those of dp/dr. 
Get blood tests and see if you are low on iodine. The normal range is 100-200, I was 10!
try the garlic as well-- your breath will smell but eat parsley. Don't cook the garlic. Mix in with food after cooking, like stews or stirfries. Try for two weeks, 2 /3 cloves a day, and see if it helps at all.
tell me if it does.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Im not going to comment on garlic healing DP unless.......youre being drained by vampires lol......
BUT I took the garlic capsules for a while and included it in my diet and found I had a lot less colds/flues/chest infections etc etc..........i put it in spicy dishes or such things ,not raw on its own except some grated garlic in natural yogurt with tomatoe in a sandwich is delicious......


----------

